# Phrag. Audrey - confessions of a phrag addict



## KateL (Jun 24, 2020)

My addiction began with a flask of Phragmipedium Audrey that I received from Chuck Acker in 2016. Never grew a phrag before. Never grew from flask before. Maybe I should have just gone to Vegas, but I still think this is more fun.


----------



## Ray (Jun 24, 2020)

Starting with your first flask is definitely putting your feet in the fire, but you seem to have done a fantastic job!


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 24, 2020)

I haven't had the courage to attempt a flask, but I keep looking at Chuck Acker's lists. Well done, Kate!


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2020)

Good Phrag. Phaeries in your neighborhood, I bet. ;>) Very striking
flower.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Clearly you were meant to have Phrags! 

Audrey was on my wish list. have thought I purchased it 3 times only to find out the plants were mislabeled 3 times. Glad to see what I am missing


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 25, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> I haven't had the courage to attempt a flask, but I keep looking at Chuck Acker's lists. Well done, Kate!



(not to overly sidetrack this thread - because this cross - Audrey - is certainly a beaut! )

Chuck is definitely a simple way to jump in... 

in order to send you the flask, he's basically done the stressful part of getting plantlets from the flask... all you have to do is let them fall apart as they may, and then pot them into whatever compot you want... and with Phrags, NZ sphagnum works well for a lot of folks and is very simple. Keep them in a very humid environment for a few days til they acclimate to your growing environment... then just keep the sphagnum moist... because i have fan blowing over the tops, i water every day...


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 25, 2020)

You're convincing me to give it a try...Cheers, Paul


----------



## monocotman (Jun 26, 2020)

If the seedlings are good quality with decent roots then growing phrags from a compot Is fairly easy, even for indoor growers. Just follow the usual guidelines. If you’ve mastered growing the plants in your own set up, it is the next step!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 27, 2020)

My first try from flask were Phrags. They did so well I have gone a bit phrag flask over board with purchased from Chuck, Woodstream, and Windy Hill.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey! What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!!!


----------



## KateL (Sep 27, 2020)

Another Audrey in bloom. I swear these get better with age.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 27, 2020)

Kate, I like that one.


----------



## blondie (Sep 28, 2020)

That's very nice


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 28, 2020)

Awesome! Nicely done, Kate!


----------



## PeteM (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, well done. Very impressed that you grow phrags with so much ease in Hawaii, right next to all your Cattleyas. Do you have a post somewhere of your current growing setup with pictures?

I would love a tour sometime if you get a chance. Maybe when the weather gets colder in the rest of the world and we are locked inside... you might be able to treat us all to a post of pictures, a virtual trip to your Hawaiian orchid wonderland filled
with phrags, Jurassic sized dendrochilum
and blue skies!


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 28, 2020)

wow definitely what i hope for in long petalled phrags... maybe Chuck will do a remake... ;-)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2020)

Maria Glanz flavum is a dream!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 28, 2020)

Love my phrags! In Covid lockdown and new to this type of orchid, I too ordered flasks. Wood stream really helpful in directing me how to deflask. Don’t know if I will (72) live long enough to see them mature and bloom! Lol
like monsoon flora flasks a lot.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice - like the symmetry of that one...


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 29, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Maria Glanz flavum is a dream!



where?... who?... wow.... you flowering any of those?


----------



## KateL (Sep 29, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Yes, well done. Very impressed that you grow phrags with so much ease in Hawaii, right next to all your Cattleyas. Do you have a post somewhere of your current growing setup with pictures?
> 
> I would love a tour sometime if you get a chance. Maybe when the weather gets colder in the rest of the world and we are locked inside... you might be able to treat us all to a post of pictures, a virtual trip to your Hawaiian orchid wonderland filled
> with phrags, Jurassic sized dendrochilum
> and blue skies!


Thanks Pete. Just a humble backyard collection (well, there’s a few in the front yard, too, plus my ever-blooming mailbox orchid). I’ll maybe try to take a few pics this weekend (or next . . .) or maybe later in the fall.

.


----------



## awesomei (Sep 29, 2020)

KateL said:


> My addiction began with a flask of Phragmipedium Audrey that I received from Chuck Acker in 2016. Never grew a phrag before. Never grew from flask before. Maybe I should have just gone to Vegas, but I still think this is more fun.
> View attachment 20906


Gorgeous!


----------

